# Commencal Meta 6 (2011 frame) and Rohloff hub



## madav13 (Apr 23, 2010)

'Soft' warranty Meta 6 frame replacement with Rohloff. I've had the hub for 3+ years, first on a Meta 6 (2008) and then moved it to a Turner Sultan (29er) last year. Now it's on 'soft' warranty replacement for the 2008 Meta 6 frame. Set-up is 16T sprocket and 38T on the front. Bike feels good...first time with an eThirteen chainguide/bashguard...


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

i know this is a very old thread but do you still have it...and or how did it all go

been thinking of Rohloffing my Meta 55


----------

